# Sticky  Post your iPad, iPhone, iPod, Apple news articles, blog articles, etc. here!



## pidgeon92

In an effort to keep this subforum from being overrun by iPad articles, please post links to iPad news articles, blog postings, etc. here. In the event that new threads are posted, they will be merged into this thread. Thanks for understanding.

I have stickied this topic so it will be at the top, easy to find.


----------



## cheerio

http://blogs.zdnet.com/mobile-gadgeteer/?p=3072


> Last week I wrote about Makayama's Multitasking for iPad. At the time I made mention that I wished their app would do a bit more. What I didn't know then was that other companies were also in the process of releasing their own apps that would allow users to multitask. In fact, a number of companies had been trying to get their multitasking apps on the App Store since before the iPad launched, but Apple said no. So, why did some apps get through while others didn't? It's still not immediately clear, but after a redesign, Aqua Eagle managed to get its Desktop app through the Apple approval process.
> 
> Like Makayama's Multitasking for iPad, Desktop by Aqua Eagle lets the user perform multiple functions at the same time on the iPad. It's not true multitasking in that you're not running multiple apps at the same time, but there's enough goodies included in one app to give you the feeling that you're multitasking.
> 
> Desktop is pretty straight forward to use. You can choose to show two panels side-by-side, one on top of the other, or one full screen. You then select from a number of different Tools / Utilities to fill each panel. Utilities include a Web browser, English Dictionary, Calculator, Language Translator (46 languages), Currency Converter (60+ currencies), Unit Converter (with 100+ units), Maps (with Geolocation), Email Composer, US Weather (location-enabled) and Device Stats (Memory and Disk).
> 
> In my tests I used all of the utilities in either full screen mode or side-by-side, and each time they performed without fail. I especially liked keeping two browser windows open at the same time and jumping back and forth between them. As I mentioned above, you have the ability to compose an e-mail, but unfortunately in the current iteration you can't actually browse your existing e-mail. Instead, you type in the subject and the message, hit send, and then it pops up the standard e-mail composition window where you enter in the recipient and then click send one more time. It works, but it's not the ultimate e-mail experience yet.
> 
> Desktop is currently on sale for 99 cents, with it going back up to $4.99 after tomorrow. The company has informed me that more features are on deck including a Text Editor and Compass, and the ability to long click and open a browser link in the opposite panel. So, rest assured that your 99 cent purchase is poised to get some enhancements moments after you plunk down that dollar.
> 
> I have to admit that I'm impressed with what developers are coming up with as a work around for the lack of multitasking. Hopefully companies like Aqua Eagle will continue to include more tools and utilities in their apps and maybe pretty soon I'll be able to just run one app for most of the day.


----------



## Eeyore

from the iPadforums.net

"Apple's iPad camera adapter supports USB audio, keyboards

Tipped off by AppleInsider

Early adopters of Apple's Pad's Camera Connection Kit have discovered that the accessory can be used to connect a number of USB devices to the tablet device in addition to cameras.

Electronista provided a roundup of the findings yesterday, first noting that one test by TidBITS discovered that the kit will work with most any USB headphone, headset or microphone. This makes it possible to either listen to music or take a VoIP call through off-the-shelf computer accessories. The call quality via VoIP was reportedly "terrific," making it more appealing to use Skype if you don't have a Bluetooth headsets.

Meanwhile, TUAW found that USB keyboards will work as well, although this was partly expected given the functionality of the official iPad Keyboard Dock. The convenience of the USB keyboard is also reduced as there's no stand when using the adapter.

[Note if you use a bookstand or a magazine stand to hold the iPad this might work. I use wireless keyboards with a fob to feed signal to the computer. It is a simple task to pull that and pop it into something else. I was going to pop for a Apple BT KB but I think I will try this first as it has so many other uses to.]

  For its intended role, the adapter imports images to the iPad's Photos app when plugged in. Besides supporting RAW from high-end cameras, iLounge notes that the iPad will import any captured photos at full 2048x1536 resolution, including the EXIF metadata from the original shot.

Video is also supported with tools that let photographers trim videos much as they do with the iPhone 3GS' simple editor. Clips are cut short, however. Any video larger than 640x480 and 5MB will be shrunk in resolution and length to fit the length."

Best Wishes!


----------



## Jesslyn

My 1st assessment: http://www.knuckleheadnetwork.com/2010/04/my-ipad-meets-my-kindle1st-impressions
And the second a day later I haven't changed my mind about much
http://www.knuckleheadnetwork.com/2010/04/twenty-four-hours-with-the-ipad-a-new-users-thoughts


----------



## Eeyore

Aaaack! No more iPads..?

http://business.timesonline.co.uk/tol/business/industry_sectors/technology/article7109873.ece

"The Times Online and many other news sources are reporting today that the sale of the iPad and iPhone could be under threat in the US after the US International Trade Commission announced that it was in the process of investigating Apple for allegedly infringing a technology patent. The commission, which has the power to ban the import and sale of products, is investigating Apple following a complaint that was made by Elan Microelectronics, a maker of touchscreens in Taiwan, which has a patent for touchscreen technology that detects the presence of two or more fingers on a touchscreen or touchpad at the same time.

And in case you're thinking that this is all just pie in the sky, the Times points out that Elan won a similar lawsuit against touchpad tech company Synaptics in 2008. Elan's compliant against Apple accuses the company of "knowingly and deliberately" infringing its patent, and it's also suing Apple on the same grounds.
The Times reports that if Elan's complaint is upheld by the commission, it could mean an exclusion order banning the US import of Apple products with infringed patents, as well as an order banning Apple from any similar products that were already in the country.
According to the Times, analysts believe that Elan is probably looking to land a licensing deal with Apple."

Guess Apple will have to buy Elan out. 

Best Wishes!


----------



## rho

it doesn't say how long back their claims go - Apple could fight it if the iPhone or iTouch were prior to their claim because they have been using the technology since them -- but they could just settle with them to avoid all the mess too - or like you said just buy the company outright


----------



## Eeyore

Hilarious episode of Jon Stewart's take on Apple. Jon does love Apple products BTW.

"The Daily Show iPhone 4 Leak: Jon Stewart Takes A Bite At Apple

The iPhone 4 leak and the events that followed are getting more mainstream than ever. Latest proof of the phenomenon comes from Jon Stewart who dedicated almost half of his last night's daily show to the story.

I like his take on it as he decided to go after Apple on this one and not after Gizmodo as most outlets did. He doesn't really have all the facts quite straight, but it's still a nice and funny summary. Check it out (flash only for now, sorry):"

http://appadvice.com/appnn/2010/04/jon-stewart-takes-bite-apple/

Best Wishes!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Watched that last night, very funny!

Jay Leno used an iPad during his monologue on the tonight show, too.
Betsy


----------



## Bren S.

Thoughts on Flash

Apple has a long relationship with Adobe. In fact, we met Adobe's founders when they were in their proverbial garage. Apple was their first big customer, adopting their Postscript language for our new Laserwriter printer. Apple invested in Adobe and owned around 20% of the company for many years. The two companies worked closely together to pioneer desktop publishing and there were many good times. Since that golden era, the companies have grown apart. Apple went through its near death experience, and Adobe was drawn to the corporate market with their Acrobat products. Today the two companies still work together to serve their joint creative customers - Mac users buy around half of Adobe's Creative Suite products - but beyond that there are few joint interests.

I wanted to jot down some of our thoughts on Adobe's Flash products so that customers and critics may better understand why we do not allow Flash on iPhones, iPods and iPads. Adobe has characterized our decision as being primarily business driven - they say we want to protect our App Store - but in reality it is based on technology issues. Adobe claims that we are a closed system, and that Flash is open, but in fact the opposite is true. Let me explain.

First, there's "Open".

Adobe's Flash products are 100% proprietary. They are only available from Adobe, and Adobe has sole authority as to their future enhancement, pricing, etc. While Adobe's Flash products are widely available, this does not mean they are open, since they are controlled entirely by Adobe and available only from Adobe. By almost any definition, Flash is a closed system.

Apple has many proprietary products too. Though the operating system for the iPhone, iPod and iPad is proprietary, we strongly believe that all standards pertaining to the web should be open. Rather than use Flash, Apple has adopted HTML5, CSS and JavaScript - all open standards. Apple's mobile devices all ship with high performance, low power implementations of these open standards. HTML5, the new web standard that has been adopted by Apple, Google and many others, lets web developers create advanced graphics, typography, animations and transitions without relying on third party browser plug-ins (like Flash). HTML5 is completely open and controlled by a standards committee, of which Apple is a member.

Apple even creates open standards for the web. For example, Apple began with a small open source project and created WebKit, a complete open-source HTML5 rendering engine that is the heart of the Safari web browser used in all our products. WebKit has been widely adopted. Google uses it for Android's browser, Palm uses it, Nokia uses it, and RIM (Blackberry) has announced they will use it too. Almost every smartphone web browser other than Microsoft's uses WebKit. By making its WebKit technology open, Apple has set the standard for mobile web browsers.

Second, there's the "full web".

Adobe has repeatedly said that Apple mobile devices cannot access "the full web" because 75% of video on the web is in Flash. What they don't say is that almost all this video is also available in a more modern format, H.264, and viewable on iPhones, iPods and iPads. YouTube, with an estimated 40% of the web's video, shines in an app bundled on all Apple mobile devices, with the iPad offering perhaps the best YouTube discovery and viewing experience ever. Add to this video from Vimeo, Netflix, Facebook, ABC, CBS, CNN, MSNBC, Fox News, ESPN, NPR, Time, The New York Times, The Wall Street Journal, Sports Illustrated, People, National Geographic, and many, many others. iPhone, iPod and iPad users aren't missing much video.

Another Adobe claim is that Apple devices cannot play Flash games. This is true. Fortunately, there are over 50,000 games and entertainment titles on the App Store, and many of them are free. There are more games and entertainment titles available for iPhone, iPod and iPad than for any other platform in the world.

Third, there's reliability, security and performance.

Symantec recently highlighted Flash for having one of the worst security records in 2009. We also know first hand that Flash is the number one reason Macs crash. We have been working with Adobe to fix these problems, but they have persisted for several years now. We don't want to reduce the reliability and security of our iPhones, iPods and iPads by adding Flash.

In addition, Flash has not performed well on mobile devices. We have routinely asked Adobe to show us Flash performing well on a mobile device, any mobile device, for a few years now. We have never seen it. Adobe publicly said that Flash would ship on a smartphone in early 2009, then the second half of 2009, then the first half of 2010, and now they say the second half of 2010. We think it will eventually ship, but we're glad we didn't hold our breath. Who knows how it will perform?

Fourth, there's battery life.

To achieve long battery life when playing video, mobile devices must decode the video in hardware; decoding it in software uses too much power. Many of the chips used in modern mobile devices contain a decoder called H.264 - an industry standard that is used in every Blu-ray DVD player and has been adopted by Apple, Google (YouTube), Vimeo, Netflix and many other companies.

Although Flash has recently added support for H.264, the video on almost all Flash websites currently requires an older generation decoder that is not implemented in mobile chips and must be run in software. The difference is striking: on an iPhone, for example, H.264 videos play for up to 10 hours, while videos decoded in software play for less than 5 hours before the battery is fully drained.

When websites re-encode their videos using H.264, they can offer them without using Flash at all. They play perfectly in browsers like Apple's Safari and Google's Chrome without any plugins whatsoever, and look great on iPhones, iPods and iPads.

Fifth, there's Touch.

Flash was designed for PCs using mice, not for touch screens using fingers. For example, many Flash websites rely on "rollovers", which pop up menus or other elements when the mouse arrow hovers over a specific spot. Apple's revolutionary multi-touch interface doesn't use a mouse, and there is no concept of a rollover. Most Flash websites will need to be rewritten to support touch-based devices. If developers need to rewrite their Flash websites, why not use modern technologies like HTML5, CSS and JavaScript?

Even if iPhones, iPods and iPads ran Flash, it would not solve the problem that most Flash websites need to be rewritten to support touch-based devices.

Sixth, the most important reason.

Besides the fact that Flash is closed and proprietary, has major technical drawbacks, and doesn't support touch based devices, there is an even more important reason we do not allow Flash on iPhones, iPods and iPads. We have discussed the downsides of using Flash to play video and interactive content from websites, but Adobe also wants developers to adopt Flash to create apps that run on our mobile devices.

We know from painful experience that letting a third party layer of software come between the platform and the developer ultimately results in sub-standard apps and hinders the enhancement and progress of the platform. If developers grow dependent on third party development libraries and tools, they can only take advantage of platform enhancements if and when the third party chooses to adopt the new features. We cannot be at the mercy of a third party deciding if and when they will make our enhancements available to our developers.

This becomes even worse if the third party is supplying a cross platform development tool. The third party may not adopt enhancements from one platform unless they are available on all of their supported platforms. Hence developers only have access to the lowest common denominator set of features. Again, we cannot accept an outcome where developers are blocked from using our innovations and enhancements because they are not available on our competitor's platforms.

Flash is a cross platform development tool. It is not Adobe's goal to help developers write the best iPhone, iPod and iPad apps. It is their goal to help developers write cross platform apps. And Adobe has been painfully slow to adopt enhancements to Apple's platforms. For example, although Mac OS X has been shipping for almost 10 years now, Adobe just adopted it fully (Cocoa) two weeks ago when they shipped CS5. Adobe was the last major third party developer to fully adopt Mac OS X.

Our motivation is simple - we want to provide the most advanced and innovative platform to our developers, and we want them to stand directly on the shoulders of this platform and create the best apps the world has ever seen. We want to continually enhance the platform so developers can create even more amazing, powerful, fun and useful applications. Everyone wins - we sell more devices because we have the best apps, developers reach a wider and wider audience and customer base, and users are continually delighted by the best and broadest selection of apps on any platform.

Conclusions.

Flash was created during the PC era - for PCs and mice. Flash is a successful business for Adobe, and we can understand why they want to push it beyond PCs. But the mobile era is about low power devices, touch interfaces and open web standards - all areas where Flash falls short.

The avalanche of media outlets offering their content for Apple's mobile devices demonstrates that Flash is no longer necessary to watch video or consume any kind of web content. And the 200,000 apps on Apple's App Store proves that Flash isn't necessary for tens of thousands of developers to create graphically rich applications, including games.

New open standards created in the mobile era, such as HTML5, will win on mobile devices (and PCs too). Perhaps Adobe should focus more on creating great HTML5 tools for the future, and less on criticizing Apple for leaving the past behind.

Steve Jobs
April, 2010

Link http://www.apple.com/hotnews/thoughts-on-flash/


----------



## Bren S.

http://www.fool.com/investing/general/2010/04/28/did-oprah-swap-her-kindle-for-an-ipad.aspx


----------



## Eeyore

Microsoft Courier Tablet is Dead.

http://gizmodo.com/5527442/microsoft-cancels-innovative-courier-tablet-project

'Does this mean Bill Gates will change his opinion of the iPad from "Ok" to "Awesome"?' 
Pressure is now on to get the iPad.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Rasputina

Sugar and Eeyore those were both interesting. 


a folding tablet, um ok.


----------



## Magenta

I think Jon Steward summed up the Apple situation just perfectly Wednesday night:

http://www.thedailyshow.com/watch/wed-april-28-2010/appholes

Mr. Jobs needs to get over himself. While he is entitled to his opinion, he must consider the position he holds and the influence he wields. He can cause true damage with statements like this.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Magenta said:


> He can cause true damage with statements like this.


What damage is that?

Mike


----------



## Bren S.

Eeyore said:


> Microsoft Courier Tablet is Dead.


It's amazing how many "tablets" are supposedly coming, talked about etc and yet none of them seem to actually ever see the light of day.

Well, other than the iPad.


----------



## Bren S.

http://chronicle.com/blogPost/Kindle-Failed-Tests-at-Several/23253


----------



## mlewis78

jmiked said:


> What damage is that?
> 
> Mike


Breaking down someone's door -- it's in the linked Daily Show video.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

http://news.cnet.com/2300-17938_105-10003297.html?s=0&o=10003297&tag=mncol;page

CNET put up this little photo essay showing some of the physical and menu differences between the wifi iPad and the 3G iPad that may be of interest.


----------



## corkyb

Magenta said:


> I think Jon Steward summed up the Apple situation just perfectly Wednesday night:
> 
> http://www.thedailyshow.com/watch/wed-april-28-2010/appholes
> 
> HILARIOUS!
> Paula ny
> 
> Mr. Jobs needs to get over himself. While he is entitled to his opinion, he must consider the position he holds and the influence he wields. He can cause true damage with statements like this.


----------



## hsuthard

The Hooded Claw said:


> http://news.cnet.com/2300-17938_105-10003297.html?s=0&o=10003297&tag=mncol;page
> 
> CNET put up this little photo essay showing some of the physical and menu differences between the wifi iPad and the 3G iPad that may be of interest.


Thanks! Dh was asking me if his iPad with 3G service can be used to give his laptop access to the Internet? It works with Macbooks, but I didn't know about the iPad. Somehow I doubt it.


----------



## luvmy4brats

New 3G iPad Reviewed -- And Found Superior (over wifi only version)

http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2010/05/02/apple-ipad-review-new/?test=latestnews



Fox News said:


> The wait for the new 3G iPad is finally over. I have my hands on the new 64GB Wi-Fi 3G model as I write this, complete with a $30-a-month data plan from AT&T.
> 
> After month one of hopping in and out of Wi-Fi hotspots using the Wi-Fi only version, I can safely say the 3G functionality dramatically changes the way I use this device. Let there be no doubt, the new 3G is superior.


_--- added quotes for clarity _


----------



## hsuthard

Heather I'm so glad you got it!


----------



## luvmy4brats

hsuthard said:


> Heather I'm so glad you got it!


Oh, that's not my review..That's from FOX news


----------



## planet_janet

luvmy4brats said:


> New 3G iPad Reviewed -- And Found Superior (over wifi only version)
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2010/05/02/apple-ipad-review-new/?test=latestnews
> 
> _--- added quotes for clarity _


I find it interesting that he found the 3G to be "superior". The wi-fi and wi-fi/3G versions are identical in absolutely every way except that one device has cellular networking capabilities (and GPS) and one does not. Seems he should've just waited for the 3G model, since he obviously wanted to be completely mobile with his iPad from the start.


----------



## Eeyore

The 3G signal for certain apps are restricted per Apple developers on the apps. Both Netflix and Youtube can be had in low resolution mode only, and ABC will not work at all (Wifi Only.)

http://appadvice.com/appnn/2010/05/ipad3gstreaming/

Bummer, but to be expected to keep the 3G network from screeching to a slow crawl.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Magenta

There are articles everywhere about this.

Very unfortunate.  AT&T could barely handle the iPhone users..... the ipad 3G is just going to overload their network... hence the restrictions.


----------



## BTackitt

Apple announced today that they have sold 1 million iPads now.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

BTackitt said:


> Apple announced today that they have sold 1 million iPads now.


I don't think Kindle Boarders are responsible for more than a quarter million of those!


----------



## Bren S.

BTackitt said:


> Apple announced today that they have sold 1 million iPads now.


I'm not surprised at all. Funny how some supposedly in the know thought it would be a great year for Apple if Apple sold 1 million iPads in all of 2010. Will be great when we get to the end of 2010 and the #'s for a years worth of sales are in.


----------



## Bren S.

*ABC Player for iPad Now Supports 3G Streaming & More*

Well, that was fast. No sooner did 3G-enabled iPads hit new owners' hands on Friday than a public outcry over the ABC Player app being unable to stream over 3G flared up -- but the network has squashed the drama with a new update released on Monday night.

MacRumors is reporting that television network ABC was quick to put out a press release on Monday announcing that it would indeed be allowing 3G streaming through its ABC Player app -- and followed through with the update in the App Store a mere few hours later.

The 2.1MB ABC Player version 1.1.1004 isn't just about 3G streaming to your iPad, though -- the network has been working hard to address a few other issues as well, including new landscape orientation support for all screens (not just show playback), support for the iPad's orientation lock, updated and more responsive player controls, improved display of parental ratings and the always-important "bug fixes and stability enhancements."

While MacRumors claims that ABC was forced to "add a lower-quality video stream for the system to default to when network performance demands it," a quick check as soon as the app was available on Monday night provided surprisingly good results from the most recent episode of Desperate Housewives on Sunday night. Strangely, only the commercials appeared to be streaming at lower quality -- which we're sure that ABC fans might consider a fine tradeoff.

http://www.maclife.com/article/news/abc_player_ipad_now_supports_3g_streaming_more


----------



## Eeyore

"To the millions of subscribers of World of Warcraft (WoW), it seems some experiments are being conducted with the world famous game and the iPad. This past weekend, David Perry, CEO and co-founder of Gaikai, posted an image of the game running on an iPad.

In case you are not familiar with Gaikai, it is a new service (still on beta) that hosts and streams any game to your computer via a browser. Basically, you play games that reside on Gaikai's servers while watching a streaming video of the action. According to reports, Gaikai is working on a technology to allow streaming of games to a browser or other thin-clients. The idea is that all the processing logic happens on their servers and the graphics and sound are streamed to the client, then input is sent back to the Gaikai servers.

Although there have been numerous images posted on the Internet, we still don't know how well the game was running on the iPad. David Perry only mentioned the game was running via WiFi in the Gaikai offices. We have only seen a still image, but no videos, so there is no way to tell what the experience was like.

It is very easy to get excited about World of Warcraft on your iPad. You will quickly start thinking about how awesome multi-touch controls would work with the game. You could easily imagine the raiding experience taken to a whole new level. However, how would you control the game on your iPad? As of now, the game is a mouse and keyboard intensive experience. Of course, we know we can pair a bluetooth keyboard to the iPad. However, we have not seen successful cases of pairing a mouse to an iPad for this kind of gaming experience.

We will have to wait and see how this experiment unfolds. Perhaps, Gaikai, may be planning to offer an iPad app that simulates today's experience and takes it to a whole new level. Without a doubt, World of Warcraft, is a very intriguing concept for the iPad. For now, we will have to wait!"

http://www.padgadget.com/2010/05/04/world-of-warcraft-on-ipad/

Best Wishes!


----------



## Bren S.

http://www.theipadfan.com/ipad-competition-dying-left/

No real surprise there!


----------



## Eeyore

Sugar said:


> No real surprise there!


Yep, I think HP will use the Web OS for the Palm. Windows 7 is such a huge resource hog for something like a tablet with a small processor. HP probably saw how well the iPad works on a currently running phone OS and decided something similar would be much more efficient for their new tablet.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Eeyore

From Padgadget:

"If you are trying to get a new iPad 3G, Good Luck!

Many Apple stores are already reporting they are completely sold out of the iPad 3G. Today, we called three different Apple stores in the Dallas area, and we have been told they are completely sold out. In addition, we called several Best Buy locations, and they are also sold out. Many of the stores told us they were also sold out of all Wi-Fi models.

If you want to get on a waiting list, we have been told by Apple stores, that you need to come into a store in person to sign up for the “Notify Me” service. We tried to get on the waiting list over the phone, but we were denied. Keep in mind that walk-in customers will not be able to buy an iPad 3G until your nearby store’s waiting list has been addressed.

Some of the stores told us they expect more inventory for the Wi-Fi model, but it is hard to predict how long inventory will last. The demand is simply too strong! If it wasn’t enough already, the Apple online store has a waiting list of 5-7 business days for both the Wi-Fi and 3G + Wi-Fi iPad models.

Apple Insider has also reported that ten Apple stores across the U.S. were all sold out of the 3G-capable model of the iPad, in all storage capacities. Some of the stores said they were also sold out of all Wi-Fi models, while others had limited stock.

The market and excitement for the iPad continues to be strong. Make sure you plan accordingly before you decide to show up at the Apple Store!"

Best Wishes!


----------



## Rasputina

I can't even imagine trying to play world of Warcraft on iPad and I'd be very surprised if blizzard allows 3rd party hosting service. Raiding or pvp no way.


----------



## Eeyore

From Padgadget:

"ABC was the first studio to deliver their TV programming to the iPad and it now looks like they’ll soon have company.  The folks at NewTeeVee interviewed Anthony Soohoo, Senior VP and General Manager of CBS Interactive, and he told them that “by the start of the fall season it plans to have all the same video available on the Apple iPad that is available on CBS.com.”

CBS is taking a different route to the iPad than ABC. CBS will not deliver their programming via a dedicated application but will instead offer their TV episodes on a revamped CBS website supporting HTML 5 and H.264 video instead of Adobe’s Flash technology.

Steve Jobs, Apple’s CEO, has recently been on a crusade to convince media companies and studios to move their content off of Adobe’s Flash technology and on to open standards such as HTML 5 and H.264.

CBS is not the only website making the move to HTML 5, Scribd’s CTO, Jared Friedman,  told technology blog TechCrunch “we are scrapping three years of Flash development and betting the company on HTML5 because we believe HTML5 is a dramatically better reading experience than Flash.”  NPR was one of the first to updated their site to support the iPad and is a featured website on Apple’s list of sites that have adopted the open standard.

This is all good news for iPad owners waiting to get the latest hit TV shows off the web."

Best Wishes!


----------



## Eeyore

Apple developing a Flash alternative:

Flash may get a bit more interesting, as reports of a Flash alternative being developed by Apple begin to surface.

The technology, called Gianduia, was introduced by Apple last summer at its World of WebObjects Developer Conference, according to an AppleInsider report. Gianduia is described as being "a client-side, standards-based framework for rich Internet apps."

Apple has apparently been using Gianduia in several of its retail support applications, including services such as the One to One program, the iPhone reservation system, and the Concierge program for Genius Bar and Personal Shopping reservations.

The use of a standards-based technology makes sense for Apple, considering its position on Flash. Apple has made it very clear that it opted to support HTML5, JavaScript, and CSS instead of Flash.

Apple hasn't supported Flash in any of its mobile devices, from the latest iPad, going back to the original iPhone. In fact, in an open letter about the technology, CEO Steve Jobs called Flash "a closed system" and said "we strongly believe that all standards pertaining to the Web should be open."

When it announced Creative Suite 5, Adobe said Flash would allow its developers to export projects as apps for use on the iPhone, iPod, and iPad. However, a change to its iPhone Developer Licensing Agreement banned developers from using technologies other than Apple's to develop applications.

"We know from painful experience that letting a third-party layer of software come between the platform and the developer ultimately results in substandard apps, and hinders the enhancement and progress of the platform," said Jobs in his letter.

Adobe subsequently said it would abandon future development of the technology.

However, Adobe wasn't finished with the issue. The company reportedly complained to U.S. authorities about Apple's behavior, which may lead to an antitrust investigation by the Federal Trade Commission or the Department of Justice.

http://news.cnet.com/8301-13579_3-20004509-37.html

Best Wishes!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Eeyore said:


> Yep, I think HP will use the Web OS for the Palm. Windows 7 is such a huge resource hog for something like a tablet with a small processor. HP probably saw how well the iPad works on a currently running phone OS and decided something similar would be much more efficient for their new tablet.


There are internet rumors about an HP/WebOS tablet being introduced in the third quarter of this year, but I personally don't believe them, since that would mean that Palm would have had to be far along in developing the tablet even before HP acquired them (which still hasn't formally happened, though I suspect it will go through). And I don't think that Palm has had the resources for it. I'd be interested in such a product, since I'm a long-time user of Palm's phones, though it would be interesting to see me rationalize buying one since I've shelled out for the iPad!


----------



## Jeff

[quote author=President Barack Obama]With iPods and iPads and Xboxes and PlayStations -- none of which I know how to work -- information becomes a distraction, a diversion, a form of entertainment, rather than a tool of empowerment, rather than the means of emancipation..." [/quote]

http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2010/05/10/obama-warns-grads-twitter-ipad-peril/


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

<Laughing> Yes, but he had to push to get his Blackberry allowed...  It's a case of "do as I say, not as I do."

Betsy


----------



## Chad Winters

Wasn't this the guy who got elected by the internet?


----------



## mlewis78

The Fox News link didn't work for me and it didn't come up even after I searched and found the headline.  But I did see the headline on the NY Post front page about O. favoring blackberry over ipad.  Haven't seen it in any other media.


----------



## Jeff

mlewis78 said:


> The Fox News link didn't work for me and it didn't come up even after I searched and found the headline. But I did see the headline on the NY Post front page about O. favoring blackberry over ipad. Haven't seen it in any other media.







http://www.technewsdaily.com/obama-says-ipad-other-devices-can-be-a-distraction-0537/
http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp/article/ALeqM5hcoyG-Ck3-VwZB7fqpUFXbffoObg
http://gizmodo.com/5534659/obama-ipods-ipads-xboxes-and-playstations-turn-information-into-distraction

http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=With+iPods+and+iPads+and+Xboxes+and+PlayStations


----------



## Eeyore

In an email sent to Steve Jobs, the reply was "It will come."

"Since Steve Jobs has taken it upon himself to answer customer queries, he becomes a frequently cited source for what Apple is working on. According to one reader, Steve Jobs replied to an email asking why there are no printing capabilities on the iPad. Steve Jobs reportedly replied "It will come."

While these email replies can be difficult to authenticate, previous rumors have claimed that Apple is indeed working on printing to make the iPad more appealing to enterprise customers."

http://www.macrumors.com/2010/05/10/steve-jobs-says-printing-will-come-for-ipad/

I sure hope it's soon! That's the only thing I don't like about my iPad.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Eeyore

Now available!

"Good news for all of you online shoppers, Amazon’s mobile shopping app has gone universal and is now available for download on the iPad App Store.

Just like the iPhone version, Amazon mobile on the iPad allows you to browse and shop from Amazon’s entire online store; manage your orders and wish lists, as well as check out movie trailers. Its great design and the impressive amount of features and details make it the perfect tool for every Amazon lover. It also doesn’t cost a cent so make sure to check it out."

Best Wishes!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I wonder how I can use that in conjunction with KindleBoard's affiliate codes.  Hmmmm...  at the very least, I can use it for research and then buy through KB.  

Betsy


----------



## Eeyore

"Check your own eligibility date now by dialing *639# from your iPhone.

Now that you know more than enough about the upcoming iPhone, you're probably wondering when you'll be getting it. Well, while we don't have a definitive shipping date for you quite yet, there are plenty of little hints that all point in the same direction; June 2010.

Indeed, on top of the WWDC being scheduled for June 7th and the surrounding rumors, AT&T is slowly pushing up its early upgrade eligibility dates for iPhone owners. Not everybody gets the same treatment as upgrade eligibility is strongly related to the amounts on your monthly bill. Nevertheless, most users are noticing that they should be eligible for a little iPhone upgrade this June, and some even earlier. If you consider that AT&T's employees have been asked not to take vacations around the same period, this gives us quite a compelling picture of when will Steve be giving us our next iPhone.

But why is AT&T all of a sudden being so nice? It might be nothing, but there is another rumor circulating today saying that Verizon might be getting the iPhone as well, but only in September. This would explain quite well why AT&T is looking into locking as many users as they can for 2 more years."

http://appadvice.com/appnn/2010/05/atteligibility/

Best Wishes!


----------



## Eeyore

From PadGadget:

"If you are a bit paranoid, like me, you certainly protect the access to your iPad via the Passcode Lock (available under Settings >> General >> Passcode Lock). While using our iPads earlier today, we uncovered an unexpected, low tech security flaw associated with this feature.

If you haven't played with the Passcode Lock yet, the feature is basically designed to prevent unauthorized access to your iPad by asking for a 4 digits code, each time the iPad is woken up. Each digit is comprised between 0 and 9, so the total number of possibilities is 10,000, and it is fair to assume that it would take a while for someone to guess your passcode, especially given that the iPad goes into a protected mode for some time if you enter too many erroneous passcodes.

However, the number of actual possibilities can be greatly reduced, because of the combination of these 2 basic flaws:

* The location of the Passcode Lock window, which never changes
* The smudges the end users leave on their screen

If you don't clean your iPad screen often enough, smudges quickly appear, especially in locations where you happen to tap a lot, just like the Passcode Lock window. And since the window always shows up at the same place, the smudges tend to accumulate exactly on the digits used to unlock your iPad. By looking at the screen at an angle in a luminous room, it is very easy to discover which digits are used the most, and if like me you happen to use a 4 different digits combination for your passcode, the number of possibilities for an intruder to figure out your key goes from 10,000 to&#8230; 24! Trying the 24 combinations takes less than 5 minutes, even if you trigger the protected mode by typing too many erroneous codes.

In order to protect your iPad, try to use the same digit twice (for instance, 9313), as this will prevent a wannabe intruder from being able to use this method. Most of all, clean your screen as often as you can. Hopefully the next iPhone OS update will "randomize" the location and/or the order of the digits of the Passcode Lock window, in order to avoid the issue once and for all."

http://www.padgadget.com/2010/05/14/ipad-passcode-lock-basic-security-flaw/#more-10323

Or just wipe your screen clean twice a day with a microfiber cloth.  I also have enabled the 'erase all data after 10 failed passcode attempts'. Too much stuff on the iPad that I don't want in the wrong hands.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Eeyore

Posted From MacRumors:

A pair of announcements from Apple's competitors are making the rounds today, headlined by comments from Amazon CEO Jeff Bezos revealing that the Kindle will remain focused on the e-reading market for now rather than branching out into multi-purpose devices like the iPad.

"The Kindle will compete with these LCD devices like the iPad by being a very focused product," Bezos said at the meeting, which was webcast. "Serious readers are going to want a purpose-built device, because it's an important activity for them."
When pressed on when consumers might be able to expect a color Kindle, Bezos noted that competitive color displays using the E Ink technology found in the Kindle are "still some ways out", indicating the company does not plan to move to LCD display technology.

Speculation regarding Amazon's future Kindle plans has been stoked by the company's release of a software development kit to allow developers to create applications for the platform and by its recent acquisition of Touchco, a company specializing in multi-touch technology.

Meanwhile, Dell today officially announced the Streak, a 5-inch mini-tablet running Google's Android operating system. A prototype of the Dell Streak was shown off at CES back in January, with the company now revealing that the device will initially launch in the United Kingdom early next month.

Dell has partnered with wireless carrier O2 to provide service for the device there, although device and data plan pricing have yet to be announced. The Streak is scheduled to come to the United States "later this summer".

The Dell Streak is a hybrid device that lives in the space between a smartphone and other larger tablets or netbooks that you might be using right now. We designed it to provide a wide range of users flexibility to do what they need with a mobile device.
With a 5-inch display carrying an 800 x 480 resolution, Dell positions the device has having a significantly better video and browsing experience than most smartphones. While the Streak may carry a physically larger display than a smartphone, those devices are increasingly coming with higher pixel densities that match or exceed the Streak, as the Motorola Droid shipped last fall with an 854 x 480 display and the next-generation iPhone's display has been rumored to offer as high as a 960 x 680 display.

The Dell Streak will also offer a 1 GHz Qualcomm Snapdragon processor, 5-megapixel rear-facing camera with autofocus and flash, front-facing camera for future video chat functionality, microSD slot, 3G/Wi-Fi/Bluetooth connectivity, and a user-replaceable battery.

http://www.macrumors.com/2010/05/25/ipad-competitors-kindle-to-remain-focused-on-reading-while-dell-announces-streak-mini-tablet/

Best Wishes!


----------



## cheerio

http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/33343/ipad-preorder-arrives-day-early


> According to the UPS delivery guy who arrived at 9.28am Thursday 27 May, I am the very first person to receive my pre-ordered iPad. To quote, "congratulations, you're the first to be delivered".
> 
> It seems that the hoo-hah surrounding slipped pre-orders of the Apple device has been limited to those ordering after the initial first day, when the order form started to show 7 June as the expected delivery. Those who ordered on day one are starting to get their iPads an entire day earlier than the official launch date.
> 
> Along with the iPads themselves, the SIM cards ordered from the Apple Store are also turning up. I ordered an Orange SIM, for the extra 20p on the pre-order form, and it's now residing in my 32GB 3G + Wi-Fi slab of sexiness, ready to be activated.
> 
> So, how do I feel holding my brand new iPad? Well, apart from taking photos and giggling like a school kid with a mouth full of Space Dust, I've still got to charge it before use. The waiting continues. But it's much sweeter than before.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/197629/apple_announces_two_millionth_ipad_sale.html

And now there are two million iPads sold. Roughly a million a month in the first two months.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Playing with numbers on the above--If Apple is selling one million iPads per month, and there are thirty sales days in each month, that's about 33,000 iPads per day.  Assuming that there are twelve sales hours in each day, that's 2750 iPads per minute during the sales part of the day.  That's a little more than 45 iPads per second while stores are open.

If you want to go further out on a limb, and assume sales aren't evenly distributed during the day, there will be a lot more than 45 iPads per second sold during peak hours.  Taking a wild guess, I wouldn't be surprised if sales during peak periods are triple the average, which would make over 120 iPads per second during prime time!  And presumably less than 15 per second during slow hours.  I don't know what the proportion of online sales is to storefront sales, but I suspect online sales are more evenly distributed through the day (I ordered my Kindle online at about Midnight, for a non-representative example).  If online sales are more evenly distributed, and are a substantial percentage of sales, that may cut back on that 120 iPads per second prime-time figure.

Now that sales have gone international, extrapolating this out to hourly figures is more complicated, since there is always a store open somewhere in the world, but I still think a twelve hour window for most sales in any given part of the world is reasonable.

The above is done purely for fun, and if I made any humiliating math errors, I really don't want to hear about it!


----------



## Eeyore

It had to happen sooner or later...

"Antivirus company Intego today announced that it has discovered a new spyware application capable of infecting computers running Mac OS X. The spyware, known as "OSX/OpinionSpy", is downloaded and installed on users' computers via the installation process for unrelated applications hosted on several popular download sites.

This spyware, OSX/OpinionSpy, performs a number of malicious actions, from scanning files to recording user activity, as well as sending information about this activity to remote servers and opening a backdoor on infected Macs.

OSX/OpinionSpy is installed by a number of applications and screen savers that are distributed on sites such as MacUpdate, VersionTracker and Softpedia. The spyware itself is not contained in these applications, but is downloaded during the installation process.
According to the report, the installation instructions for the seemingly harmless media converter software and screensavers that serve as the vehicle for the spyware in some cases require the user to accept installation of a "market research" add-on that actually opens a backdoor on the infected computer, scans files, and transmits data to remote servers.

Users have no way of knowing exactly what data is collected and sent to remote servers; such data may include user names, passwords, credit card numbers and more. The risk of this data being collected and used without users' permission makes this spyware particularly dangerous to users' privacy.
Full details on the malware's actions are available on Intego's site.

OSX/OpinionSpy is a new Mac OS X version of a Windows malware that has been floating around since 2008."

http://www.macrumors.com/2010/06/01/antivirus-firm-warns-of-new-mac-os-x-spyware-application/

Best Wishes!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

There are articles reporting on how Google is forcing employees to migrate to either Linux-based computers or Macs for work (after some security flaws in Windows allowed China to hack into the Google system and steal data about the activities of Chinese dissidents).  One article suggested that if more companies did this, it might inspire more hackers to work in Mac OS.  Maybe this is already happening!  Given Apple's closed corporate culture, I'm not optimistic about their response to security problems if this happens (not that MicroSoft has been any prize in that area).


----------



## hsuthard

The Hooded Claw said:


> There are articles reporting on how Google is forcing employees to migrate to either Linux-based computers or Macs for work (after some security flaws in Windows allowed China to hack into the Google system and steal data about the activities of Chinese dissidents). One article suggested that if more companies did this, it might inspire more hackers to work in Mac OS. Maybe this is already happening! Given Apple's closed corporate culture, I'm not optimistic about their response to security problems if this happens (not that MicroSoft has been any prize in that area).


Isn't that amazing? I was really surprised when I read that. I think it's possibly a brilliant move, but Google is such a HUGE company and this is such a HUMONGOUS change. It has to be costing them a fortune. I wonder if it will really make a difference in their hacking attempts. Now that they're not even in China, it seems a bit like shutting the barn doors after the horse is already out, no?


----------



## luvmy4brats

http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2010/06/02/unlimited-att-unveils-new-data-plans/?test=latestnews

AT&T Clamps Down, Kills Unlimited Data Plan



> NEW YORK -- In time for the widely expected launch of a new iPhone model, carrier AT&T Inc. is pulling in the reins on data usage by its customers with smart phones and iPads.
> 
> The sole U.S. carrier of the iPhone is introducing two new data plans, starting June 7, with limits on data consumption. They'll replace the $30 per month plan with unlimited usage that it has required for all smart phones, including the iPhone.
> 
> With the change AT&T is adopting a carrot-and-stick approach to assuage the data congestion on its network, which has been a source of complaints, especially in cities such as New York and San Francisco that are thick with iPhone users. The new plans will take effect just as Apple is expected to unveil the next generation of its iPhone at an event Monday in San Francisco.
> 
> Subscribers who use little data or learn to limit their consumption will pay slightly less every month than they do now, while heavy users will be dinged with extra consumption fees.
> 
> One new plan will cost $25 per month and offer 2 gigabytes of data per month, which AT&T says will be enough for 98 percent of its smart phone customers. Additional gigabytes will cost $10 each.
> 
> A second plan will cost $15 per month for 200 megabytes of data, which AT&T says is enough for 65 percent of its smart phone customers. If they go over, they'll pay another $15 for 200 megabytes.
> 
> With that plan and voice service, a smart phone could cost as little as $55 per month before taxes and add-on fees, down from $70 per month. Ralph de la Vega, the head of AT&T's consumer business, said that means smart phones can become accessible to more people.
> 
> "Customers are getting a good deal, and if they can understand their usage, they can save some money," de la Vega said in an interview.
> 
> Current AT&T subscribers will be allowed to keep the unlimited plan, even if they renew their contracts. But all new subscribers will have to choose one of the two new plans.
> 
> Figuring out which one to choose may not be easy, given that many people have only a hazy notion of the size of a gigabyte and how many they use now. A gigabyte is enough for hundreds of e-mails and Web pages, but it's quickly eaten up by Internet video and videoconferencing.
> 
> De la Vega said AT&T is doing its part to educate consumers, by letting them track their usage online. The iPhone contains a data usage tracking tool. The carrier will also text-message subscribers to let them know they're getting close their limits.
> 
> Data usage over Wi-Fi, including AT&T's public Wi-Fi hot spots, will not count toward the limits.
> 
> The new $25-per-month plan will replace the current $30 plan with unlimited usage that is available for the iPad, the tablet computer Apple Inc. released just a few months ago, though iPad owners can keep the old plan as long as they keep paying $30 per month, AT&T said.
> 
> Paradoxically, the data caps arrive at time when carriers have started to lift the limits on other forms of wireless use, by selling plans with unlimited calling and unlimited text messaging. That's not a big gamble, because not many people have the time to talk phone for eight hours a day or spend every waking minute sending text messages. But smart phones can draw a lot of data, depending one where and how they're used. With the new plans, de la Vega hopes to see high-consumption applications like Internet video being steered toward hot spots, where they don't clog up AT&T's cellular network.
> 
> Consumers have rebelled against the idea of data usage caps on home broadband, at least when the limits are set low enough to make online video consumption expensive. Time Warner Cable Inc. was forced to back away from trials of data caps last year after consumer protests and threats of legislative action.
> 
> In the wireless world, where data capacity is more constrained, usage caps are more common. Most wireless carriers, for instance, limit data cards for laptops to 5 gigabytes per month.
> 
> But with intense competition for smart phone users, phone companies have been reluctant to impose similar limits on those devices, although Sprint Nextel Corp. reserves the right to slow down or disconnect users who exceed 5 gigabytes per month. It remains to be seen whether AT&T's rivals will join it in imposing caps or use their own "unlimited" plans as a marketing advantage.


----------



## Eeyore

OMG! That means I better switch over to the unlimited plan if I want to keep it, correct? I'm currently using the 250MB plan and typically run out by the latter part of the month.

Luvmy4brats, maybe we should move this announcement to the regular thread? It's a very important contract point for current iPad users.

Best Wishes!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Eeyore said:


> OMG! That means I better switch over to the unlimited plan if I want to keep it, correct? I'm currently using the 250MB plan and typically run out by the latter part of the month.
> 
> Luvmy4brats, maybe we should move this announcement to the regular thread? It's a very important contract point for current iPad users.
> 
> Best Wishes!


As I understand the article, ipads will still be eligible for the 2 gig plan for $25/month plus $10 per extra gig. Are gig is quite a lot of data, I am a ver y heavy data user for web browsing on my smart phone, but still seldom go over 2.5 gig per month ( I do top 2 gig fairly often, but again I am a heavy user).

I don't do streaming video on my phone that much, so if you are addicted to Netflix over 3G, this may be a concern.


----------



## Chad Winters

AT&T can really pi$$ me off. It would be pretty easy to go over 2G on the iPad. Nice bait and switch action.


----------



## Chad Winters

The iPad likely uses quite a bit more data while browsing than a smartphone since it is usually viewing the full page and not a mobile version which is usually trimmed down


----------



## Eeyore

A little clearer here, including tethering:

"AT&T has announced today that their one-option unlimited iPhone and iPad data plans are to be abolished on June 7 – just in time for the highly anticipated iPhone 4.

What we have in its place are two new iPhone data plans, and two iPad equivalents. The iPhone data plans have been christened DataPlus, and DataPro. Neither offer unlimited downloads, but then again, neither are $29.99/month. Check out the information below and see what you think.

DataPlus

Price: $15/month
Allowance: 200MB

AT&T stated in their press release that 65% of their customers use under 200MB per month, which highlights this data plan as appealing to the masses. However, if you do cross the 200MB line on this plan, AT&T will serve you with a $15 fine per 200MB overages – which could get super costly if you go on a data-downloading-spree.

DataPro

Price: $25/month
Allowance: 2GB

According to AT&T, only 2% of their customers go through 2GB of data each month, so this plan seems to offer a pretty decent safety net if you’re uncertain about the DataPlus allowance. Additionally, if you do find yourself in that 2%, crossing the line nowhere near as costly as it is for DataPlus customers. AT&T will charge DataPro subscribers $10 per extra 1GB of data downloaded, which is much more reasonable.

Tethering

iPhone users that want tethering have to have a DataPro plan, and can add the feature for a further $20/month, making their total monthly bill $45/month. It also means that you’ll be sharing those 2GB between your phone and laptop, making the 2GB boundary much easier to cross. So beware.

iPad

Much like the $29.99/month unlimited iPhone data plan, the $29.99 unlimited iPad data plan has also been sent to the gallows. Starting from June 7th, iPad customers will have two options to choose from: $15 for 250MB or $25 for 2GB of data. Any existing iPad customers who wish to stick to the current unlimited plan are free to do so, but AT&T seem to be hoping that most would rather save the $5 and apply a limit to their data downloads.

All data plans also come with unlimited access to any of the company’s 40,000 Wi-Fi hotspots, so a cellular data network is not always going to be necessary."


From my interpretation of the news release, if you want the unlimited iPad data plan, you must be signed up for unlimited NO LATER than 11:59PM June 6th. Otherwise you will be stuck with the 2GB DataPro Plan. In addition, if you downgrade from the Unlimited plan to the 250MB Plan or 2GB Plan, you lose the right to Unlimited. You can not go back to it.

Best wishes!


----------



## hsuthard

Whoa -- I didn't realize this applied to my iPhone as well! I wonder if the new iPhone being announced next week has something to do with this?


----------



## ktwac

I am not happy at all with the rate change!! I don't even have my iPad yet because I am saving up but had planned on using the 3g to stream netflix on. I don't have wi-fi where I am going to use the iPad so this is a huge game changer for me


----------



## VictoriaP

When this news broke in the middle of the night last night, I went to AT&T's website to look up my data.  I have an original iPhone--the first gen, 8 GB model.  No 3G wireless.  From back when there was no contract requirement.

In two years of use, the MOST I've ever used was 140 MB.  Most months, I use around 45-60 MB.  I'd venture to say I'm probably what AT&T considers a typical user--use it out and about only, not much at home (though I do stream audio of baseball games, perhaps once a week or so).  Even when travelling, I simply don't end up passing the new 200 MB limit for the cheaper plan.

Sign me up.  My monthly costs go down with this plan.  

One thing to note--the rumors are flying fast and furious that Verizon is testing both iPhones and iPads on their network.  There's a decent possibility that we'll hear an announcement about using them going forward, possibly as soon as with Monday's iPhone announcement.  While I doubt that their prices will be any better, it would provide other options for those wanting something other than AT&T.


----------



## geko29

hsuthard said:


> Whoa -- I didn't realize this applied to my iPhone as well! I wonder if the new iPhone being announced next week has something to do with this?


It has EVERYTHING to do with it. There is no coincidence to the fact that this change goes into effect on the same day as Jobs' keynote at WWDC, which will announce the next iPhone. It is further no coincidence that existing orders for iPad 3G models that have not already been delivered were magically "delayed" until June 7th.

Basically, if you don't already have an iPhone/iPad as of yesterday, you will never have unlimited data.

On the flipside of this, my wife only rarely goes over 200MB, so the DataPlus plan will likely save us money in the long term, on her iPhone. I won't be switching down myself, as I'm usually over 500MB, and my FAN discount only applies to line items of $30 or more, so I'd only save $2 by getting the 2GB plan.


----------



## hsuthard

It looks like we could save money, too. Using AT&T's Data Usage chart, it looks like my MIL could easily drop to the $15/month plan from $30/month, that'll make her very happy. And DH and I both average about 250MB/month, so we could go to the 2GB plan for a savings of $5 each every month.  

I hope they put in the alert messages that warn you when you're running low on data left on your plan, like on the iPad.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

hsuthard said:


> .
> 
> I hope they put in the alert messages that warn you when you're running low on data left on your plan, like on the iPad.


Somewhere in the flurry of info on this, I saw mention of warnings at 65, 90, and 100 percent.

I suspect most iPhone users will benefit slightly from this plan, but most iPad 3G users who bought it to be connected everywhere, and heavy duty iPhone users will take it on the chin. Almost makes me wish I'd bought a 3G to lock in unlimited data, though I can't really justify or afford a permanent thirty dollars per month.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

hsuthard said:


> Isn't that amazing? I was really surprised when I read that. I think it's possibly a brilliant move, but Google is such a HUGE company and this is such a HUMONGOUS change. It has to be costing them a fortune. I wonder if it will really make a difference in their hacking attempts. Now that they're not even in China, it seems a bit like shutting the barn doors after the horse is already out, no?


Articles I saw said they are doing it with new employees and computer replacements, not all at once. This is a good move for security against random hacker and phishing attacks, but I don't see it helping them against a professional intrusion like the Chinese attack they are responding to.


----------



## Eeyore

SquareTrade Rolls Out New iPhone Warranty Program

SquareTrade, a popular electronics warranty company offering coverage for a wide array of devices including the iPhone and iPad, has rolled out a revamped iPhone warranty program temporarily priced at $99 for two years of coverage, with a regular price of $124. The warranty provides coverage against drops, spills, and general hardware failures, accidental claims typically requiring a $50 deductible and standard hardware failure warranty claims requiring no deductible. Premiums and deductibles are the same for all iPhone models.

AT&T has been rumored to be introducing an iPhone-specific version of its MobileProtect insurance plan through Asurion to be priced at $13.99 per month with deductibles ranging from $99 to $199 depending on the model of iPhone involved in the claim. While considerably more expensive than SquareTrade's new plan, AT&T's plan does also cover loss or theft in addition to the out-of-warranty hardware failures covered by both plans.

SquareTrade's plan offers free overnight shipping both ways for repairs, and claims that most repairs are done on a same-day basis. If SquareTrade is unable to repair a broken iPhone, it will provide cash value to the owner for a new replacement phone. Users must enroll in the service within 90 days of the purchase of their iPhone, compared to a 30-day window for AT&T's plan. If a customer purchases a SquareTrade warranty on the same day as their iPhone, coverage begins immediately, but policies purchased on a later date within the 90-day window are subject to a 30-day waiting period for accidental damage coverage.

In anticipation of the introduction of new iPhone models on Monday, SquareTrade has already populated its drop-down menu with options for users to select an "iPhone 4G 32GB" or "iPhone 4G 64GB". Those options will presumably be quickly adjusted to reflect the actual product names and capacities once they are announced.

http://www.macrumors.com/2010/06/04/squaretrade-rolls-out-new-iphone-warranty-program/

Best Wishes!


----------



## Eeyore

"As part of today’s WWDC announcements, Steve Jobs announced that the iBooks e-book reader will be getting some updates. Expect to get better support for bookmarks and native PDF viewing.

If you are an avid reader, and have your own PDF book collection this is good news for you. With this update, you will be able to navigate your own PDF’s without the need to convert your own collection to the EPUB-format that iBook likes to use.

Additional updates will include the ability to make notes in the book, a new bookmark ribbon, and a page to display notes and bookmarks.

The new updates are expected to be available later this month. Get ready because it seems lots of updates will be coming across many apps!"

Best Wishes!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

New York Times: App Makers Worry as Data Plans Are Capped

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/06/07/technology/07data.html?ref=technology

Many app developers are worried that back-of-the-mind worries about the new data caps will inhibit customers from trying or using new applications. Certainly one app that will be affected, but which I hadn't thought about is the in-phone GPS systems....


----------



## geko29

The Hooded Claw said:


> Many app developers are worried that back-of-the-mind worries about the new data caps will inhibit customers from trying or using new applications. Certainly one app that will be affected, but which I hadn't thought about is the in-phone GPS systems....


If you're talking about TomTom or NaviGon, stop worrying. These apps are HUGE, because they contain ALL the map data for their entire supported region. They require absolutely no cellular signal to function, and only use data connection for real-time traffic updates if you subscribe to that particular add-on service. Even then, you're talking an absolutely minuscule amount of data usage.

The Google Maps app, on the other hand, does download dynamically, so you could indeed use quite a bit of data if you were running the app over a long distance. But it's not particularly good at navigation (no turn by turn), so most people wouldn't.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

geko29 said:


> If you're talking about TomTom or NaviGon, stop worrying. These apps are HUGE, because they contain ALL the map data for their entire supported region. They require absolutely no cellular signal to function, and only use data connection for real-time traffic updates if you subscribe to that particular add-on service. Even then, you're talking an absolutely minuscule amount of data usage.
> 
> The Google Maps app, on the other hand, does download dynamically, so you could indeed use quite a bit of data if you were running the app over a long distance. But it's not particularly good at navigation (no turn by turn), so most people wouldn't.


At least for Sprint (which I realize doesn't have the iPhone) when you have a smart phone, they give you a GPS navigation package that requires a data connection to work, and downloads data (when you go out of cell phone range new map information stops appearing). It has the advantage of not taking up so much space on the phone storage, and route calculation is faster since it is done in a central computer someplace rather than using your phone's tiny processor. I'm pretty sure other cell phone providers have similar packages available. Presumably the data they use would count.

I don't really like the cell-provided GPS, it sucks up too much battery, and losing GPS when you are in the boonies is a show stopper for me. I prefer my stand-alone GPS. But having the GPS in-phone has been a lifesaver for me a couple of times when I needed a GPS unexpectedly and didn't have my standalone with me. I don't consider data limitations on these apps a major cause for panic, I suspect most people who use a GPS much own a separate one.

If I haven't bored you to death yet, here is more info from Sprint about their service: http://navigation.sprint.com/tellmemore.html


----------



## geko29

The Hooded Claw said:


> At least for Sprint (which I realize doesn't have the iPhone) when you have a smart phone, they give you a GPS navigation package that requires a data connection to work, and downloads data (when you go out of cell phone range new map information stops appearing). It has the advantage of not taking up so much space on the phone storage, and route calculation is faster since it is done in a central computer someplace rather than using your phone's tiny processor. I'm pretty sure other cell phone providers have similar packages available. Presumably the data they use would count.


AT&T has similar packages (for $10/month), but not for the iPhone. iPhone navigation works as I described, with all the map data residing on the device itself. You can be 100 miles from the nearest cell tower, and your turn-by-turn will work perfectly, just like a standalone GPS.


----------



## Eeyore

iPads covered with Flash ads

The lack of flash on the iPhone and iPad has also meant freedom from pop-up and pop-over ads hocking comedies and Chryslers, but that all may come to an end soon. A new partnership just announced between Adobe and Greystripe means that websites will convert flash video to HTML5 on the fly so you don't miss out on this exciting content.

While at first glance, you may be thinking "now I can get all the great flash content I've been missing" but Greystripe makes it clear on their site that they aren't trying to help you see 30 Rock, they are trying to make sure you don't miss out on any ads.

Will it even work? Will the mighty Steve simply push an update that blocks this? Apparently we will find out later this year. the real question is, why create something in flash, then use an add-on to make it work in HTML 5? Is this is Adobe's only hope to expand the lifespan of Flash and it's developer community until they can produce HTML 5 development tools? While this partnership may benefit the Flash community and a few advertisers, it seems like nothing but a negative for the millions of iPhone, iPad and iPod touch users.

http://www.greystripe.com/flashads/

Best Wishes!


----------



## Eeyore

Hulu Coming to iPad?

Hulu plans to charge, expand to devices: sources
Tue, Jun 8 2010

By Sue Zeidler

SAN FRANCISCO (Reuters) - Free video website Hulu plans to soon begin charging customers and is looking to expand its content to consumer devices like the Xbox and iPad, according to two sources, as the site's media owners experiment with platforms beyond an ad-supported TV model.

Those sources and another with knowledge of the matter said that Hulu, the website for TV viewing owned by News Corp, General Electric's NBC Universal and Walt Disney Co, was developing a subscription service to be rolled out on multiple devices in the next month or two. It was not clear if that service would be offered before Hulu is available on devices.

One of those devices is expected to be Microsoft Corp's Xbox, which also features Netflix Inc's movie streaming service, one of the sources said on Tuesday. Another one of the sources said Hulu was also working to offer its service on Apple Inc's iPad.

Hulu, which generated an estimated $100 million in advertising revenue last year, will continue to offer newer episodes of shows like Fox's "Glee" free of charge, but it will also charge viewers a monthly fee to see older episodes and other content, two of the sources said.

Hulu and Microsoft declined to comment.

Entertainment and cable industry executives will be closely watching Hulu's attempt at a paid model. Competition is intense, with entertainment companies and content distributors scrambling to become top dog in a worldwide online video market expected to hit $16.1 billion through paid and ad-supported services by 2012, according to ABI Research, which tracks media trends.

Since its launch in 2008, Hulu has emerged as one of the star players in online video, offering TV shows like "The Office," "The Simpsons" or "Lost" as well as hundreds of full length movies. Advertising has enabled it to be free.

Hulu is hardly an exception. Across the Internet, nearly all movies, TV shows, and video clips can be seen for free if the consumer is willing to tolerate advertisements. But that could change quickly if a Hulu paid service succeeds, since other entertainment companies are likely to accelerate their own efforts to create subscription models.

WILL CONSUMERS PAY?

Hulu's plan is not without risks, given how accustomed its users are to watching free video.

"Many consumers already pay $100 or more monthly for TV, telephony and high-speed Internet access and are unlikely to welcome an incremental fee merely to watch from the Internet some of the programs they already get," said Phil Leigh, an analyst with Inside Digital Media.

But Mike Vorhaus of media consultancy Frank N. Magid, believes that consumers will pay for the convenience of getting content when they want it, where they want it.

"Many viewers are not going home to watch TV anymore. They've already been trained to believe TV is coming to them and demand is growing for this content in different forms and different business models," he said.

"Some payment by some people for some online content is here to stay, but it will continue to evolve," said Vorhaus.

Netflix's Chief Executive Reed Hastings said on a recent conference call, "There's the potential emergence of direct competitors (like) Hulu. We'll see what they do, and potentially others over time ... but the upside is it's a very big market."

Some of the biggest threats to Netflix and sites like Hulu come from cable and satellite operators, who are ramping up video-on-demand, fearing viewers will drop pay-TV subscriptions in favor of broadband and mobile video.

Cable company Comcast and Time Warner are trumpeting plans for "TV Everywhere," which would enable viewers to watch TV shows on demand for free and on any device

as long as they are already paying customers.

There has been industry speculation that companies from Apple Inc to Disney's ABC are looking into launching subscription-TV services. Sony Corp recently inked a deal to offer Time Warner's HBO programs via download through the PlayStation 3 game console.

An episode of an HBO series like "True Blood" will be available for download on the PS3 as it is on services like Apple's iTunes. Through affiliates like Comcast and Verizon, HBO also offers "HBO Go", a broadband service attached to its regular cable subscription, which goes into the TV Everywhere model.

http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSTRE65760K20100608

Best Wishes!


----------



## Eeyore

Foxconn Shutting Down?

Foxconn, Apple's contract manufacturer for the iPhone and iPad, is planning to close its mainland Chinese facilities according to Chinese news-site ON.CC (Google translated version). The article states that Foxconn plans to relocate most of the Chinese activities to Taiwan, Vietnam and India as well as other countries. The move could put hundreds of thousands of Chinese out of work and shift investments away form the region to other countries. Some estimates put the potential employment impact as high as 800,000 workers losing their jobs.

According to news site "The Register", the restructuring was announced by the chairman of Hon Hai Group, Foxconn's parent company, during a recent shareholders meeting.

This news comes on the heels of a series of suicides at Foxconn facilities by Chinese workers. The suicides received widespread press attention and forced several tech companies, including Apple, to send in their own investigators to assess the company's working conditions.

There is no word on how a possible factory relocation might impact Apple and future product production.

http://www.padgadget.com/2010/06/11/ipad-and-iphone-manufacturer-to-close-chinese-plants/

Best Wishes!


----------



## Chad Winters

Eeyore said:


> Foxconn Shutting Down?
> 
> Foxconn, Apple's contract manufacturer for the iPhone and iPad, is planning to close its mainland Chinese facilities according to Chinese news-site ON.CC (Google translated version). The article states that Foxconn plans to relocate most of the Chinese activities to Taiwan, Vietnam and India as well as other countries. The move could put hundreds of thousands of Chinese out of work and shift investments away form the region to other countries. Some estimates put the potential employment impact as high as 800,000 workers losing their jobs.
> 
> According to news site "The Register", the restructuring was announced by the chairman of Hon Hai Group, Foxconn's parent company, during a recent shareholders meeting.
> 
> This news comes on the heels of a series of suicides at Foxconn facilities by Chinese workers. The suicides received widespread press attention and forced several tech companies, including Apple, to send in their own investigators to assess the company's working conditions.
> 
> There is no word on how a possible factory relocation might impact Apple and future product production.
> 
> http://www.padgadget.com/2010/06/11/ipad-and-iphone-manufacturer-to-close-chinese-plants/
> 
> Best Wishes!


Saw an interesting analysis on poor reporting by the maccast.com podcast. None of the journalists writing those stories managed to mention that Foxconn has hundreds of thousands of employees and the per capita suicide rate for their employees was far below the national average in China (and even below the US average) of course that doesn't matter and thousands of Chinese will lose their jobs due to a possibly misinformed public opinion.

On the other hand conditions could be really bad...I just wish I could trust journalists to get it right


----------



## mlewis78

This was posted in the New York Times website on June 6th. There may be other related articles there. Working conditions are horrible in China.

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/06/07/business/global/07suicide.html?scp=1&sq=apple%20suicide&st=cse


----------



## geko29

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> Saw an interesting analysis on poor reporting by the maccast.com podcast. None of the journalists writing those stories managed to mention that Foxconn has hundreds of thousands of employees and the per capita suicide rate for their employees was far below the national average in China (and even below the US average) of course that doesn't matter and thousands of Chinese will lose their jobs due to a possibly misinformed public opinion.


Not only was the suicide rate less than half the national average, it was so despite the fact that families of workers who committed suicide got a lump-sum cash payout of 4-6 times the worker's annual salary (including the extensive overtime). For someone who may be borderline, that's an awful big incentive, and yet not very many people "took them up on it".

They have since ended the suicide insurance policy, in hopes of removing that incentive.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

http://www.engadget.com/2010/06/12/editorial-espn-bypasses-corporate-red-tape-with-ipad-and-xbox-3/

The iPad has been out only two months, but ESPN is already using them for their announcers to put all those little marks on the instant replay. The above article talks about it, has photos, and is pretty interesting.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Doonesbury, if you didn't see it. 
http://www.arcamax.com/newspics/12/1232/123253.gif

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Oy!
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/06/iphone-and-ipad-lost-in-the-trash-found-with-mobileme/

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Oy!
> http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/06/iphone-and-ipad-lost-in-the-trash-found-with-mobileme/
> 
> Betsy


That is hilarious! The Apple PR guys are thrilled at the plug for MobileMe....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The guy really wanted to get his trash out, didn't he?  Amazing story....

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

About connection problems with new iPhone?
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/06/25/technology/25apple.html

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Not an iPad/iPhone/iPod article as such, but pertinent, about WiFi on planes.

http://nyti.ms/dd9Z54

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Not an iPad/iPhone/iPod article as such, but pertinent, about WiFi on planes.
> 
> http://nyti.ms/dd9Z54
> 
> Betsy


The article confuses me, it talks about wifi enabled mobile devices as a separate category, and implies that doesn't include iPad.


----------



## Chad Winters

The Hooded Claw said:


> The article confuses me, it talks about wifi enabled mobile devices as a separate category, and implies that doesn't include iPad.


"All of Gogo's airline partners charge the same prices for those with laptops, iPads and netbooks: $5 to connect for 90 minutes, $10 for three hours, and $13 for more than three hours. Passengers with Wi-Fi-enabled mobile devices pay the same $5 for under 90 minutes, but they pay $8 for anything beyond that. A one-day pass is $13, no matter what device you have, and a one-month pass is $15 for Wi-Fi users with mobile devices, and $40 for laptops."

I don't know how you could be confused by that! 

I agree with the author that the idea of 30-40 passengers Skyping during my flight would be highly annoying


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The Hooded Claw said:


> The article confuses me, it talks about wifi enabled mobile devices as a separate category, and implies that doesn't include iPad.


I haven't read it yet, here,s the service's website...http://www.gogoinflight.com/gogo/cms/airlines.do

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

http://www.boygeniusreport.com/2010/07/08/iphone-4-catches-fire/

Well, we can truly say that the iPhone 4 is the hottest phone on the market!

As the photos show, this one caught fire when plugged into a computer using the Apple-provided cord. Allegedly the user was slightly burnt.

Maybe they plugged it into a PC and the phone didn't like it?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

http://techland.com/2010/07/26/you-may-now-legally-jailbreak-your-iphone-and-rip-dvds/

(I haven't read the whole thing, but it sounds like it may be of interest to our members.)

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper

From Newsweek via MSNBC:

Why the iPad Hasn't Killed the Kindle

http://www.newsweek.com/2010/07/26/read-on.html


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Steve Balmer says iPad must DIE!

http://money.cnn.com/2010/07/29/technology/microsoft_analyst_meeting/index.htm?hpt=T1

Well, not really. But he says getting an effective competing product is Microsoft's number one priority!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

If you just can't get enough iPad goodness, Twit.Tv now has an iPad video blog which looks very good. Access it here:

http://twit.tv/ipt

But Dr. Kiki's Science Hour (poke around the link above and you will find it) is still the coolest thing on Twit.TV....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

http://icodeblog.com/2010/08/06/ipad-app-store-gets-genius-try-before-you-buy/

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

http://www.kfor.com/news/local/kfor-news-i-pad-bady-delivery-story,0,1220408.story

An Oklahoma woman used her ipad to help deliver her baby....And posted pics of it all on Facebook from the ambulance taking her and her newborn baby to the hospital (as a precaution). Short article and video above.

Note that although I haven't checked with Harvey or the moderators, I'm confident the KB staff recommends you should consult your physician rather than your iPad about childbirth!


----------



## GinnyB

iBaby! How cute! Loved it.


----------



## Thumper

michel700 said:


> I want to purchase new iphone.so I would like to know which iphone is the best now a days..


My son got an iPhone 4 yesterday...says it's much faster than his old 1st generation iPhone. I have a 3GS that I'm quite happy with...but I suspect if you walk into a AT&T or Apple store to buy an iPhone, what they'll have on hand is the newest model.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Discussion of iPads and other tablets in today's Washington Post iPad app
Fast Forward: Tablet computer alternatives to iPad 
http://wapo.st/ghxOGZ


----------



## Eeyore

A loophole means unlimited data for AT&T iPhone

Posted: Jan 26, 2011 11:36 AM by KCO - Source: The Associated Press 

NEW YORK (AP) - Verizon Wireless will start offering the iPhone on Feb. 10 with a draw that AT&T no longer offers to new subscribers: a plan with unlimited data usage. But The Associated Press has learned that some AT&T iPhone users on limited plans won't need to move to Verizon for unlimited data.

In an unadvertised loophole, AT&T Inc. has allowed subscribers who have had an unlimited data plan in the past to switch back. That includes anyone who had an iPhone before June, when the limited plans took effect.

Jose Argumedo, of Brentwood, N.Y., says he and a friend were switched to an unlimited plan recently after they called AT&T's customer service. Both have iPhone 4s, and previously had iPhones.

AT&T wouldn't confirm the option to return to an unlimited plan.


---Worth a shot to call AT&T's customer service to get the switch-back if you once had unlimited.

Best Wishes !


----------



## The Hooded Claw

http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-20032090-1.html

Lots of negative vibes posted about Apple here lately (some by me!), but the above article praises Apple and discusses how Apple is ahead of the rest of the portable computing world, even without an iPad 2. It's an interesting read, and is _NOT_ fanboy stuff, the author indicates his job depends on their being a healthy competition in consumer electronics.


----------



## Cindy416

Looks like I will finally be able to use my iPhone4 as a hotspot for my iPad. (Hope I'm interpreting this article correctly, and there aren't any contingencies of which I'm unaware.)

http://www.betanews.com/article/New-features-in-iOS-43-that-the-iPhone-3G-will-never-have/1299104912


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Cindy, that's how I understood it! Have fun!

Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## Cindy416

The Hooded Claw said:


> Cindy, that's how I understood it! Have fun!
> 
> Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


It has me considering selling my iPad 64GB wifi/3G and buying a new iPad2 64 GB wifi, since I won't need the 3G. I love my iPad, though, so may just hang on to it.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Cindy416 said:


> It has me considering selling my iPad 64GB wifi/3G and buying a new iPad2 64 GB wifi, since I won't need the 3G. I love my iPad, though, so may just hang on to it.


http://www.toptechreviews.net/tech-news/att-to-support-future-iphone-hotspot-feature/

The article above has a little more information. If I understand what this new article says, you will lose the unlimited data plan if you have that. This may or may not matter to you! An announcement from AT&T will be the critical information, however.


----------



## Cindy416

The Hooded Claw said:


> http://www.toptechreviews.net/tech-news/att-to-support-future-iphone-hotspot-feature/
> 
> The article above has a little more information. If I understand what this new article says, you will lose the unlimited data plan if you have that. This may or may not matter to you! An announcement from AT&T will be the critical information, however.


Thanks for the information. I have the unlimited data plan, and might be better off just using 3G on my iPad if/when I need it. (I've had my 3G iPad since October, and have yet to use the 3G feature.) It's nice to know that it's available if needed, but I would prefer to pay $14.95 or so if the time comes that I need 3G access.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

http://www.tuaw.com/2011/03/23/iphone-4-survives-1-000-foot-fall-from-airplane/

The iPhone 4 is evidently pretty tough, though I'm sure the case helped!


----------



## Cindy416

The Hooded Claw said:


> http://www.tuaw.com/2011/03/23/iphone-4-survives-1-000-foot-fall-from-airplane/
> 
> The iPhone 4 is evidently pretty tough, though I'm sure the case helped!


Wow! I'm totally impressed. I won't worry quite so much about how my husband could ruin my iPhone 3GS that I gave him when I upgraded to the iPhone 4. (My husband farms, and is often in situations in which his phone could fall off of his belt and into big trouble!)


----------



## KindleChickie

Incase has a new cover for the iPad 2 with Andy Warhols banana design. Looks great, I am sorely tempted.

http://www.goincase.com/products/detail/CL57725


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

They can't make 'em fast enough:

http://itwnewsletters.itworld.com/t/7305180/375512780/555849/0/

Betsy


----------



## androidmark

KindleChickie said:


> Incase has a new cover for the iPad 2 with Andy Warhols banana design. Looks great, I am sorely tempted.
> 
> http://www.goincase.com/products/detail/CL57725


2945abc45 0917

Wow,this one looks great.


----------



## KindleChickie

Anna Sui and Twelve South the makers of the BookBook case are teaming up. For women who love the BookBook but think it a little masculine, here is a lovely alternative.










http://blog.twelvesouth.com/bookbook/twelve-south-and-anna-sui-preview-special-edition-bookbook-case-for-ipad-and-macbook-at-mercedes-benz-fashion-week/


----------



## KindleChickie

androidmark said:


> 2945abc45 0917
> 
> Wow,this one looks great.


And they have 2 new Warhol designs, one being Elvis. And it has a white interior (my iPad is white).

http://www.goincase.com/products/detail/warhol-book-jacket-cl57824


----------



## KindleChickie

So, so cute. Tylie Malibu iPad Sleeve.

http://www.tyliemalibu.com/shoponline/prodView.asp?idproduct=1411


----------



## visionsen

Walter Isaacson's biography, "Steve Jobs," has arrived. It's a good read, and we'll be teasing out some tidbits for those who want a glimpse of the 656-page book. 
Jobs died earlier this month at age 56 after a fight with pancreatic cancer, and the book arrives when interest in Apple, the company he co-founded and led, is perhaps at an all-time high. Jobs is about more than the iPhone 4S, though. Isaacson has brought forth an ocean of anecdotes.


----------



## sandravander82

I heard that Apple is launching new iphone and ipads versions very soon with advanced setup and configuration; I must say that apple is trying to do his job efficiently after the death of its developers. I am waiting eagerly for the latest iphone news to reveal the full story.


----------



## Chad Winters

sandravander82 said:


> I heard that Apple is launching new iphone and ipads versions very soon with advanced setup and configuration; I must say that apple is trying to do his job efficiently after the death of its developers. I am waiting eagerly for the latest iphone news to reveal the full story.


A new iPad is unlikely as the current one is only a few months old. The new iPhone is expected in the Fall. Is your post an ad?


----------



## aimee11

If you've recently upgraded to iOS 6 on your iPad or iPhone, you probably noticed that the native YouTube app is getting removed from iPhones, iPads, and iPod Touches. While you can still easily download Google's new YouTube app for iPad, iPhone. Apple has also introduced some third-party alternatives. These feature rich YouTube app for iPad/iPhone will give you a better video playing experience compare with your native iOS YouTube apps.

Below are our collection of the top 6 Free YouTube apps for iPad, and iPhone that let you enjoy YouTube in a better way. All these YouTube iPad apps are completely free.

From iFunia Blog "Best Free YouTube App For iPad/iPhone"


----------

